# Independence-brand ammo



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Federal, Magtech, and Speer/CCI all loaded and produced ammo for Independence. An easy way to tell them apart is that the ammo comes in a Federal- or Magtech- or Speer/CCI-sized box; containing a Federal, Magtech, or Speer/CCI tray, respectively; with a Federal, Magtech, or Speer/CCI part number and/or lot number, respectively. Federal-made brass cases (for Speer, CCI, Independence, Triton, and others) have a dot before the caliber (e.i. ".9mm LUGER" and ".45 AUTO"). Magtech-made brass will have a not-nickel-plated brass primer with a truncated "V" impressed in to it. Speer/CCI-made cases will have no overt markings but will come in the Speer/CCI box/tray with a lot number in L##L# or L##L## format where L is a letter and # is a number. The first L##L in the lot number is the date of manufacture. More on that in a future thread. There is also a type of Independence headstamp -- ".*I*." (dot star I star dot) -- which I haven't figured out yet. It is the same type as the Speer headstamp ".SPEER." (dot SPEER dot). Could just mean CCI-made. Speer-headstamped brass has been made by several suppliers in the past including Federal and Starline. Followup threads will have photo's when I figure out how to attach them.


----------

